# 89-94 Maximas with Bose Amps CHEAP FIX!!



## impala409 (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello Maxima brethren! I have discovered that fixing those troublesome Bose speaker amplifiers are
easy...and cheap too!! After scouring the Ebay sites for a reasonably priced amp, few and far between,
I came across a company that repairs Bose auto audio systems. What caught my eye was an article about replacing blown capacitors (a common problem with Bose amps, I didn't know this) for a small
fee, plus shipping and handling, still about 80 bucks after freight. Then a light bulb went off! Dummy,
look for a schematic of a Bose amp, maybe an accompanying article concerning this problem, and
maybe you can fix it yourself!
Well...hello Joe!! The two capacitors on either side of the coil on the circuitboard are the culprits.
They act as a sort of filter for peaks in the output of the amp, and when they fail, they produce
a squealy noise in the speaker. Rated at 820uF 16V, they are impossible to find at an electronics
supply house. But that's no problem, use a 1000uF 35V, and it works just fine. Just find any two
capacitors within that range and not exceeding 1000uf, voltage rating is not important, even if
it's 50 volts. Just be careful removing the old capacitors and installing the new ones, don't overheat
the circuitboard or the components, and all will work well. The only modification of significance
is to drill out the two holes above the existing capacitors in the metal cover shield that clips onto
the circuitboard. The replacement capacitors will probably be taller than the original ones, so oversizing the respective holes will allow them to stick through.My cost to fix: $1.50!! Really!!
Enjoy your Bose sound!


----------

